# New member not new to squatting



## jojoofu (Jul 29, 2016)

It was by accident I stumbled upon this forum and I'm very glad I did.

I started what I call "living independently" a few years ago. At the time I was working in an office had recently gone through a divorce and had my whole world shattered. Me and friend where joking about how much money you could save if you lived in the woods by our office. Later that day I started thinking about that joke seriously. After some time about a few weeks I approached my friend and told him I was going to do it. Just go live in the woods and slowly learn natural living.

I lived in the woods for about 2 years while working and no one knew but a few people I worked with. Ultimately my goal is to go completely off the grid. No car , no insurance , no taxes etc.

I'm excited about meeting new people here who are like minded. I've been really wanting to go to the wilds of Montana or border jump to the Yukon , yes , I love the cold. Anyone who is like minded who wants to live the mountains and woods of the deep frozen north send me a message. I'm planning on making my way there starting 2017. Until then I'm prepping.


----------

